# Looking for Good Friends !!



## kaneson_2000

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum. First i would say this is a great forum not only for knowledge but also for getting to people around the world. It is like connecting various country people together. 

Well i hope from this forum i can make new friends from all over the world. Staying here for more than 20 yrs i wish i can contribute to all who needs helps. I am also seeking for new friendship so that i can exchange views, ideas and maybe even culture and way of life.

Hi buddies and pal, i am keen to making new friends, be it old or young, pls do drop a line. Maybe we can be good friends for life, as i believe in good sincer honest friends. 

Dop drop aline and maybe we can go for a cup of coffee or even for bicycle ride down the park ! Kidding ! 

Lastly keep this forum moving and going !! 


Thanks alot 
Shawn


----------



## sulis84

Hi Shawn,

I'm newbie too.. Actually it's my first time to join in forum like this ! In fact, I've got 

a lot of friends and share anything with the others..


----------



## channa

Hi dear visit srilanka south east asia and enjoy your life with green forests wild life and new vision


sulis84 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm newbie too.. Actually it's my first time to join in forum like this ! In fact, I've got
> 
> a lot of friends and share anything with the others..


----------

